# Gary Hoey Guitar Clinic



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

GARY HOEY BAND

25/07/2007 
99 Queen St south, Mississauga, Ontario lm5 1k7
Cost : 905-567-8000

Gary will be doing great clinic in Toronto go to www.guitarworkshopplus for details.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

The link is actually:

http://www.guitarworkshopplus.com/

But it's early and you were close! :tongue:


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Wow....Gary is an awesome player.
I hope to get a report from someone that is lucky enough to attend.


----------

